# Robot Coupe Vegetable Prep Machines



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Any use these machines and willing to share their thoughts?

I'm looking to buy the Robot Coupe CL52 in the next few days, but don't have any experience with them and haven't read any reviews on them either except for a few professional videos. I would love to just get help with julienne, dice, slice, veggies for me in the kitchen for our salads (300-600 servings per day).

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/robot-coupe-cl52-continuous-feed-food-processor-2-hp/649CL52E.html


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I have used the less expensive model, the R2 with attachments, and it is a real workhorse. A keeper IMO.


----------

